# As you all love Adders so much



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

I got out for half an hour on thursday, didn't do too bad 5 Adders (2.2.1) & I think 7 slow worms in a 30 minute walk.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

wow thats good going

I've been out loads over last few weeks and havent seen any adders:bash:


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

i do love your photos :flrt:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Great photos :no1:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Damn you removing the Exif! I was hoping for some accidental geotagging :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Awesome, awesome shots. Dead jealous


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Some very nice pics here: victory:


----------

